# Drones para el bien y para el mal.



## papirrin (Jun 25, 2014)

Pues los esfuerzos de los electronicos usados para el bien y para el mal...

mientras que unos entregan pizzas:





otros entregan droga:







¿que opinan?


----------



## analogico (Jun 25, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Pues los esfuerzos de los electronicos usados para el bien y para el mal...
> 
> mientras que unos entregan pizzas:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sL84tfEE_M
> ...



mala idea para algunos seria pizza gratis


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2014)

Pasaría varias noches en la terraza con el Winchester


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 25, 2014)

ahora también hay que estar mirando que no te caiga un dron


----------



## chclau (Jun 25, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ahora también hay que estar mirando que no te caiga un dron


Cierto, pero es bastante menos peligroso el dron que los pendex en motitos de los deliveries...

igual no me deja de asombrar como saltan ciertos avances, hace 10 años no veias un dron  quadcopter ni en el MIT y ahora un poco mas y te los dan de regalo con la cajita feliz


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 25, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Pues los esfuerzos de los electronicos usados para el bien y para el mal...
> 
> mientras que unos entregan pizzas:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sL84tfEE_M
> ...



En lo personal no me sorprenden los usos bélicos de los "nuevos juguetitos", si recordamos por ejemplo, en sus origines al internet fue usado por EU para comunicarse durante la guerra, que decir de las primeras computadoras que se usaban igual para procesar información de ataques, movimientos, etc... 

A que voy, que *casi siempre* todo inicia con fines bélicos y luego dicho "todo" se libera para usarse por el pueblo común con algún otro fin. Que esté bien o esté mal ya depende de quién y para que lo use. Como dice una canción local: "La culpa no es de las armas sino de quien las dispara"


----------



## saltamon23 (Jun 28, 2014)

hasta un cuchillo de cocina se puede usar para hacer daño , eso es inevitable.
incluso un martilo.

ahora lo interesante es esto de los drones, identificar la frecuencia de trabajo, o si vuelan a baja altura, calculo que una red me permitiria "atrapar" a el dron .

debe costar unos cuantos pesos.
y si lo estan usando para algo ilegal, pues calculo no denunciaran a la policia que se les ha perdido un dron que llevaba drogas, no ?? 

interesante esto de los drones que andan por ahi dando vueltas, muy "inocentes"los que loso sacan a pasear , con tanto aficionado electronico que anda dando vueltas a la pesca de ver que se puede "encontrar" .....jeee.


----------



## chclau (Jun 28, 2014)

hoy por hoy la mayoria de los controles remotos trabajan en 2.4GHz, con tecnica de spread spectrum, frequency hoping. La posibilidad de interceptar esos controles, no digo que sea imposible, pero es muy baja. No es cuestion de saber la frecuencia, eso es sabido de antemano. Lo que necesitas es interceptar la secuencia de frecuencias de transmision, y eso es muy, muy dificil.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 28, 2014)

¿y con esos controles universales programables de los avioncitos rc ?(por hay estoy diciendo una burrada,ni se a que frecuencia trabajan esos rc)


----------



## chclau (Jun 28, 2014)

No, son universales pero los tenes que programar para cada receptor, cuando el receptor "conoce" al transmisor intercambian entre los dos la secuencia que van a utilizar, pero para poner al receptor en modo de "programacion" tenes que ponerle un jumper fisico. No podes "convencer" al receptor en vuelo a que cambie la secuencia a la de tu transmisor.

Igual, hay tantos hackers que supongo que puede ser que encuentren una manera de romper el codigo... pero facil no es, no es para cualquiera con un transmisorcito haciendo scanning y buscando la frecuencia, es mucho mas complejo.

De por si, es dificil hasta casi imposible rastrear un spread spectrum con una radio si no conoces el codigo digital donde va a transmitir, para un receptor que no conoce el codigo la señal en el aire aparecera como de muy baja potencia, cuando no debajo del umbral de ruido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2014)

El mundial lo filman con drones , aquí ya tendríamos un árbitro muerto


----------



## chclau (Jun 29, 2014)

Yo pense lo mismo pero mi hijo me dijo que son camaras araña


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 30, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El mundial lo filman con drones , aquí ya tendríamos un árbitro muerto



Hola..Me parece haber visto los cables por donde se desplazan las cámaras aéreas de punta a punta del estadio...como bien dijeron como en una "tela-araña".
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 30, 2014)

si yo también los vi,esos drones se desplazan por cables ,pero tambien tienen otros sin cables


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2014)

http://peru.com/2012/04/05/futbol/i...-se-bajo-dos-veces-camara-arana-noticia-57462


----------



## analogico (Jun 30, 2014)

con esto quizas


----------



## papirrin (Ago 18, 2014)




----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 18, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿y con esos controles universales programables de los avioncitos rc ?(por hay estoy diciendo una burrada,ni se a que frecuencia trabajan esos rc)



La mayoria de los Rc trabajan en banda ciudadana, pero ya practicamente esta todo esto obsoleto... No se vieron por youtube, donde un iraki o algo similar a los cuales los gringos denominan hostiles, desarrollo un simple control con un modem 3G y una app de android... El tipo desde su galaxy manejaba y controlaba todo el vehiculo... la macana es si estan en argentina  no tendrian nunca señal 
no me acuerdo el nombre del video, pero con dos o tres pavadas se armo el vehiculo blindado


----------



## Ferreter (Ago 22, 2014)

Que loco, al parecer ahora a los *H*elicopteros de juguete los llaman drones. :O


----------



## papirrin (Ago 22, 2014)

> elicopteros de juguete



esos son cuadricopteros



> los llaman drones


el termino Dron se utiliza en aquellos vehiculos aereos no tripulados, pueden ser aviones, helicopteros, cuadricopteros y hasta insectos roboticos.


----------



## OsorioC (May 12, 2018)

Saludos amigos, últimamente por mi barrio ha estado rondando un drone que interfiere con la privacidad y tranquilidad de muchos por acá.

Y un compañero me ha planteado la posibilidad de hacer un circuito que bloquee las señales de control del drone, para que no siga rondando por estos lares.

Me han pasado este documento y lo he estado revisando: http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute/security/jammers/drone-jammer.pdf

Veo que maneja altas frecuencias y por lo tanto no podré realizar pruebas en protoboard y deberé imprimir la pcb tomando en cuenta que algunos tramos usan lineas de microtira con impedancias de 50 ohms, algo que nunca antes había escuchado ni investigado.

También he visto que tiene varios componentes que no logro encontrar sino en páginas de internet (algunos son bastante costosos), y en ocasiones ni eso porque ya están descontinuados. Se me ha ocurrido retirarlos de algunos aparatos dañados o algo así.

En todo caso, me gustaría saber si puedo contar con su apoyo para saber de otras alternativas, evaluar la viabilidad del proyecto, e iniciar una construcción conjunta con la ayuda de ustedes.

O quisiera simplemente saber su opinión  

Gracias a todos, espero haber puesto el tema donde corresponde.


----------



## carlosenati (May 12, 2018)

si mas no recuerdo trabajan a una frecuencioa de 2.4Ghz  creo que lo mejor seria identificar al dueño y hablar con el generalmente los drones no estan amaS de de 50 metros del drone y esta prohibido su uso en lugares publicos puedes hablar o advertir que puedes llamar a la policia , por que algunos pueden causar accidentes con sus helices , tambien ver si usa camara o si es esos drones de juguete que usan los niños , hay gente que muchas veces desconoce y los vuela sin saber las normas , primero creo que uno debe ir a la s buenas maner,as y si no se logra hacer entrar en razon proceder . con un control similar a veces se puede hasta desestabilizar al drone o hacerlo fallar , ya que la mayoria genera frecuencias a esa escala , habria que saber un poco el tipo de drone que se esta usando ya que hay muchos tipos.hasta los que funcionan por wifi .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 12, 2018)

Hola a todos , hasta onde se drones hacen uso de las bandas de 2,4Ghz , 5,8Ghz y tanbien GPS (1,5Ghz).
Otra salida serias abater uno con una arma de caza , ejelente metodo para treinos de tiro al alvo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2018)

Hacer que pierda el control puede ser arto peligroso y también puede ser considerado un delito, esto sería como hacer justicia por mano propia


----------



## OsorioC (May 12, 2018)

Dudo mucho que pierda el control, en el peor de los casos se queda estático. En otros casos regresa a su lugar de origen o aterriza inmediatamente, como siempre lo hacen.

En todo caso la idea es crear un condicionamiento inconsciente al piloto, que se de cuenta de que al pasar por esta zona el drone puede fallar, no hacer que pierda el control porque en ese caso sería más fácil con una escopeta como menciona Daniel. Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2018)

Bueno , hasta onde se los Drones cuando pierden lo control o si quedan estacticos o regresan para su lugar origen gracas a lo uso del GPS interno.
Hay dos camiños de radiocomunicación , un de control y otro donde hay la "descarga" del Video que es filmado , no creo que lo Video sea armazenado internamente a lo proprio equipo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (May 13, 2018)

Yo antes de interferir el drone intentaría averiguar la legislación sobre dreones y con la ley en la mano buscar el camino legal. En España volar drones en zonas pobladas está prohibido según tengo entendido.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2018)




----------



## OsorioC (May 13, 2018)

Jajajaja. ¿Sería posible remitirnos a los componentes del esquemático? Por ejemplo el sky65116 o esas microstrip de 50 ohms que me tienen pensando.


----------



## peperc (May 13, 2018)

ta bueno el tema... y mas si es un dron sofisticado.....
cuando lo tenes cerca activas el bloqueo >> el dron te cae >> PALO Y A LA BOLSA. !!!!

y el dueño a llorar...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 13, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Hacer que pierda el control puede ser arto peligroso y también puede ser considerado un delito, esto sería como hacer justicia por mano propia



justicia ?? .. que injusticia ha ocurrido acaso ?? ...
derechos ?? el que manda el dron, quizas con camara ¿ le importan los derechos de los demas ?? o solo aprovecha la impunidad de que posee el dron ??

*mira que simple.., siempre que el drone vaya a una altura aceptable:
tene un globo, de gas, de los que flotan... y un buen hilo, no olvides que el globo tendra que elevar al hilo tambien.....
cuando ves al dron, solo dejas que el globo suba y sostenes el hilo.
que el globo suba a mas altura que el dron.... y caminas, barriendo la zona, en algun momento se enredara y lo tenes...*

*vos estas paseando con un globo por tu barrio, tenes mil veces mas derecho a hacer eso que el otro con su dron..*

*lo de bloquear al control de el dron, yo que se .. para mi vas a perder el tiempo y el dueño de el dron se va a cansar antes de que tengas algo viable.*


----------



## OsorioC (May 13, 2018)

Jajajajajajaj la idea no es esa pero no caería mal... 

Me gustaría saber más que todo recomendaciones para trabajar con circuitos de alta frecuencia, en este caso 2.4 GHz... Y si conocen formas caseras de hacer o reemplazar las líneas microstrip, o si son extremadamente necesarias o qué...


----------



## Scooter (May 13, 2018)

Eso un Cabrero con una buena onda lo soluciona rápido.


----------



## Lolo71 (May 13, 2018)

yo sugeriria un pequeño pulso electromagnetico,por ytube furulan algunos sera cuestion de elegir,el problema es el radio que afecta el pulso.creo que con los segundos desconectado alcansa a romperse al caer no se que opinen.


----------



## peperc (May 13, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> Eso un Cabrero con una buena onda lo soluciona rápido.



le dices a los chicos de la cuadra, y en seguida tienes un regimiento feliz, con el nuevo juguete.....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 13, 2018



Lolo71 dijo:


> yo sugeriria un pequeño pulso electromagnetico,por ytube furulan algunos sera cuestion de elegir,el problema es el radio que afecta el pulso.creo que con los segundos desconectado alcansa a romperse al caer no se que opinen.



sugerir es facil, ¿ y como lo haces??
y no se que esperas haga el PEM , pero si es freir algo, pues, todo lo que este en la zona tambien se afectara.

dejen jugar a los niños, es seguro, es facil, es rapido....
gomeras para todos como dice scooter.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2018)

Carabina de gas


----------



## luis30 (Jun 13, 2018)

El jammer funcionaria para aislar una habitación de señales externas de wifi?, alguno de uds conoce la forma de aislar un cuarto de señales 5ghz externas a la habitación? algo parecido a una caja faraday pero en una habitacion?


----------



## tiago (Jun 13, 2018)

Conozco a una persona que necesitó aislar una sala de señales de radio porque en ella iba instalada una máquina que hacía escaner cerebral.
La solución mas eficaz que le ofrecieron expertos en éstos asuntos fué forrar a conciencia dicha habitación con paneles de aluminio derivados a tierra.
Un trabajo bastante delicado dado que no debían quedar fisuras.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Conozco a una persona que necesitó aislar una sala de señales de radio porque en ella iba instalada una máquina que hacía escaner cerebral.
> La solución mas eficaz que le ofrecieron expertos en éstos asuntos fué forrar a conciencia dicha habitación con paneles de aluminio derivados a tierra.
> Un trabajo bastante delicado dado que no debían quedar fisuras.


Hummmmm....el aluminio puede bloquear la componente eléctrica de la onda pero no la magnética. Los bloqueos que "he visto" (pero no he medido) estaban hechos con chapa de acero galvanizado.


----------



## luis30 (Jun 14, 2018)

El problema es que son muchas señales de modems de 2.4ghz y 5hgz, y son varias celdas  de 5mts por 15mts un poco largo el tramo para aislar con papel todo, aparte de tener ventanas y techo de plafon, pensaba en un dispositivo que pudiese poner arriba del techo falso y replegar las ondas no se a unos cuantos metros a la redonda, habra algo asi en el mercado medianamente económico o algo fácil de construir?


----------



## OsorioC (Jun 14, 2018)

El jammer lo que hace es interferir con las señales en ciertas frecuencias, para que el receptor no pueda interpretar adecuadamente las señales que recibe, pero no las aísla a priori, más bien las deforma.

Estoy viendo uno que realizan con un spark-gap y algunas antenas, veré de hacer ese que se nota más práctico y sencillo. Ya les contaré.


----------



## tiago (Jun 14, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hummmmm....el aluminio puede bloquear la componente eléctrica de la onda pero no la magnética. Los bloqueos que "he visto" (pero no he medido) estaban hechos con chapa de acero galvanizado.



Pues pusieron aluminio, y eran varias franquicias. Espero que los escaner saliesen bién. 

Saludos.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 14, 2018)

y con un magnetron o una tesla + una yagi?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 15, 2018)

Yo aun enpleyaria una escopeta y abateria lo Drone espión.
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (Oct 29, 2019)

hoy leo que estan ya por sacar drones super sofisticados para repartir comida, taxis voladores...

y me pongo a pensar como FACEBOOK  inicio supuestamente para que "los amigos se puedan comunicar" y termino siendo un elemento para manipular elecciones o paises.

¿ no han notado lo comun que es eso??

o una www que se supone seria siempre gratuita o para la comunicacion y termina siendo un lugar donde crece la publicidad y la manipulacion??

"modelo de negocios" se le llama y en seguida pienso:
ENTRAN CON EL VERSO DE repartir comida y asi crean una inmensa flota de drones, que se puede mover en la ciudad, aprenden a moverse sin riesgo entre las casas, vehiculos de todo tipo ....

¿ a donde lleva eso ??
si mañana le dan otro uso ?? la tecnologia ya la tienen , la desarrollaron y "entrenaron" en medio de la urbe, con el versito de "reparto de comida" ....
?¿
usos  reales ??


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 29, 2019)

Pues sí, son usos reales. aquí en la región de Munich ya existen prototipos de drones que podrán dar la función de taxis. Es interesante ese prototipo aquí en Munich que combina la funcionalidad de dron y de avión. Así es capaz de partir y llegar como dron pero volar en ruta como avión por lo que resulta consumiendo muy poca energía.
Ponte en la posición de Amazon por ejemplo. Tienes un número grande de trabajadores en los centros logísticos y un sinnúmero de personas entregando los paquetes. Si una tecnología te ofrece la posibilidad de no tener casi trabajadores a sueldo lo ahorrado es ganancia!

Home - Lilium


----------



## peperc (Oct 29, 2019)

me parece que no pescaste el asunto.... bueno, no importa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 31, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> me parece que no pescaste el asunto.... bueno, no importa.


Solo te diré que aquí los drones tienen que tener sus permisos y no pueden volarlos en ciudad, pero los cuerpos del estado, policía, guardia civil, costera, etc.. ya se han actualizado y los usan contra el crimen y en rescate.
De ahí puedes leer entre lineas lo que deseés.

También los usan empresas que los alquilan para inspeccionar y grabar lugares poco accesibles (para albañilería por ejemplo) y como no las emisoras de tv para realizar planos de increíbles paisajes. Todos con sus respectivos permisos y con carné de "operador de dron".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2019)

Claro , yo siempre le pregunto a la gente , cómo y porqué , empresas montan hiperservidores , miles de empleados , etc. , etc. para dar servicios "gratuitos" estilo Hotmail ,  Google , y las redes sociales . . .


----------



## peperc (Oct 31, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , yo siempre le pregunto a la gente , cómo y porqué , empresas montan hiperservidores , miles de empleados , etc. , etc. para dar servicios *"gratuitos" *estilo Hotmail ,  Google , y las redes sociales . . .



todas estas cosas de la web  empiezan gratuito....


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> inspeccionar y grabar lugares.......... .



ayer te ayudo.......hoy un besito.. mañana la puntita y pasado ..... zas !!

una vez que se creo el habito, la costumbre, listo, una vez que se tiene el control, ya esta..
y luego " necesidad" ,miren , les mostrare la "estrategia" :
el gobierno o la empresa espera que se de una situacion ( o la crean ellos , tambien ) , en la cual su sistema es util, pero avasallando todo lo conocido, puede ser para descubrir terroristas, traficantes, o secuestradores, lo que sea... y con ese ejemplo dicen :  
VEN !! EL SISTEMA ES MUY UTIL Y DEBERIA SER APROBADO POR LEY EL USO DE DICHO SISTEMA ASI TODA LA POBLACION PODRA SENTIRSE MAS SEGURA ( je .. jeee ) ... NOSOTROS Los CUIDAREMOS (  y recontra je ...).


encima, es algo que ayer justo vi una pelicula, no recuerdo cual era, pero fue miy similar a lo que dijo:
pelicula " cuestion de honor" o algo asi, con tom cruishe y jack "resplandor" :
el general se manda un moco , una buena, puede ser violar a una niña, o robarse todo  o matar a los buenos, o saltarle en la cabeza a la monja de el lugar, no importa.
cuando se ve acorralado ( por qque se siente con impunidad  y nadie jamas le acusaria) te sale con :

QUIEN CREES  QUE TE PROTEGE A TI MUCHACHO ??
EL MUNDO ESTA LLENO DE TERRORISTAS Y MONSTRUOS DE 5 CABEZAS Y YO ESTOY EN LA FRONTERA DETENIENDOLOS !!!
YO CUIDO TU MUNDO DULCE MUCHACHO !!.. QUIEN TE CREES PARA HABLARME ASI ??

y bueno, el monito tramposo va aprendiendo estrategias, respuestas que descolocan a el monito inocente y asi se va avanzando hacia un mundo cada vez mas cruel, mas eficientemente tramposo y criminal, donde la inocencia no tiene lugar, mas que para ser "victima" .

hagan la prueba, vean donde mas se usa esta estrategia que puse en mayusculas, esta respuesta que en realidad no tiene nada que ver con el tema, pero sirve de "excusa" para avasallar a el otro , a el que te esta acusando .

en varios, varios varios lugares / y temas de el ser humano se usa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2019)

Si , yo se que la publicidad representa la mitad o mejor dicho 3/4 del  universo . . .  y hay gente que paga carísima una remera porque tiene tal marca estampada , cuando deberían pagarle porque lleve la publicidad , cómo hombre cartel !

La gente ha sido estupidizada institucionalmente . . .  íntimamente se sienten geniales . . .


----------



## peperc (Oct 31, 2019)

en algu lado vi un cartel , algo asi que decia:
si te hacen esclavo, pero no te das cuenta, esta todo bien .

y la foto de un chongo gordo, sentado en el sillon , comiendo y tomando algo mientras mira la TV .


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 31, 2019)

Lo sintetizo con la firma que pone Fogo y que pertenece a *Maximilien Robespierre (1758 – 1794)* 

*"El secreto de la libertad radica en educar a las personas, mientras que el secreto de la tiranía está en mantenerlos ignorantes.“*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## yosimiro (Oct 31, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 183584



Recomiendo esa trilogía para leer.
"Farenhet 451", "1984" y "Un mundo feliz".

Todas sobre el mismo tema., la del medio se vuelve tediosa por momentos, pero es _justamente_ lo que describe.


----------



## jorgepazmi (Ene 5, 2020)

Solo les comparto  este vídeo por ak:

NOTICIA INTERNACIONAL

(En países árabes están disparando contra naves desconocidas, esto no sale en noticias locales porque causaría pánico en la población y no les conviene que sepan las personas al respecto, la élite que nos gobierna oculta todo.
UNA REALIDAD QUE NO QUIEREN SACAR A LA LUZ. ) (Supuestamente drones)

ÉSTE vídeo llamó mucho la atención.


----------

